# Catagory 3 hurricane Harvey headed for Texas and gulf states.



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 24, 2017)

Tropical storm Harvey has been upgraded into a catagory 3 hurricane, and is headed across the Gulf of Mexico and into southern Texas. It was originally thought to be making landfall near Galveston, but has changed course to a little more westward at this point, although there is still quite a bit of speculation as to where it might end up. 
There is also a tropical storm front off of the west side of Florida, and it is headed northeast. They think that this storm will pass through Florida and out into the Atlantic Ocean; but there are also speculations that it could circle around and back into the Gulf again. 
Should this happen, it could come ashore for the second time in Florida, or possibly make an even larger loop in the gulf and come ashore in Louisiana or Mississippi. 
I have talked and talked with my dear friend, Ina, and she said that she has just been to the grocery store and stocked up on supplies in case they get flooded in. 
Ina has told me before that her house is not in a location where it would flood; but she said that the roads around her house could become flooded and she would then be trapped at home. Not that anyone wants to be out where there is a hurricane going on anyway, but it is still scary to know that you can't get out if you needed to. 

There is also a cold front that is moving south and it will impact the hurricane after it makes landfall, and this could keep the storm from moving on northward, making even more rain possible in Texas, Mississippi, and Louisiana. 
Here is a video showing what the storm is looking like, and the possibilities of where they think it might travel to, depending on the weather conditions.


----------



## Trade (Aug 24, 2017)

This time of year the Gulf water surface temp can get up to around 90 degrees in some places. Those storms can ramp up pretty fast in those conditions.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 24, 2017)

Close to 500 miles south of us, might see a little rain up here..


----------



## Katybug (Aug 24, 2017)

Good info, FlowerLady


----------



## terry123 (Aug 24, 2017)

We are supposed to get around 10 inches here.  We got 15 with Allison and our complex did not flood.  We evacuated then but will stay this time.  Made a trip to Kroger this morning for extras.  Shelves pretty much empty altho more are on the way Kroger says.  Appreciate y'alls thoughts and prayers if you do that.  Just hoping the power stays on.  Our complex ha never flooded so am holding onto that!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 24, 2017)

I was just seeing that on the news, sounds like it might be very severe for some.  Hoping that all of our members who live in Texas aren't too badly affected, Ken and Terry, please stay safe.  I know the shelves in stores empty quickly in these situation, hope everyone has the food, water and other needs to get through this.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Lara (Aug 25, 2017)

haha Ken...glad you're far from it. Stay safe Terry. As I'm sure you know, don't try to drive through water on street deeper than 2". It can rise fast.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 25, 2017)

Wish we'd get some of that rain here.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 25, 2017)

Lara said:


> haha Ken...glad you're far from it. Stay safe Terry. As I'm sure you know, don't try to drive through water on street deeper than 2". It can rise fast.


  When it starts raining  I will be inside. I have to walk with a cane so when its wet I can't get out.  Around here you learn quickly not to try and go through water.  Thanks, Lara


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2017)

Being in the 'rain'  path of Harvey ... they are predicting maybe 30+ inches of rain in my area, for maybe 5-6 days. :rain: NW Houston. 

I've learned a few interesting facts this morning about  things to do in a situation like this ... flooding and  power outages.

These are for severe weather conditions:
1.  Important papers can be stored in your dishwasher in case of flooding  (dishwashers are waterproof)
2. Before power has gone out ..place a cup of water in the freezer compartment of your refrigerator, freeze,  and put a coin on top.  When the coin goes to the bottom, food needs to be thrown out.   
3.  Use your clothes washing machine to store food from your refrigerator ..  fill with ice and pack food inside

I have lived thru two of these  -  Alicia and Ike,  and back to Claudette in 1979.   These storms stall out and can be so unpredictable.   
I'm just watching and waiting .....


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 25, 2017)

Good tips there, Bonnie, stay safe.......It is pouring down here, but it is not from Harvey, that will probably be here tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## chic (Aug 25, 2017)

I heard there could be as much as 25-30 inches of rain with this storm. Everyone from SF in TX, be well and be safe.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 25, 2017)

Just like Katrina, this thing is sitting and sucking up energy from warm water. Slow moving wet hurricanes are worse than quicker moving high wind ones with minimal rain. The question is how much will land mass slow it down or break it up. Also depends on fronts coming from the north and west.

Hopefully everyone got their supplies. I've seen the last minute thing all over the country. If you live in an area that could get hit by big storms or earthquakes for example one should always have water and storable food all season long. What's it cost $10 bucks at the beginning of the season to stack some bottled water and dry or sealed food? Should also always top off or keep at least 1/2 tank of gas in car in peak season.

Good Luck to all Harvey's path


----------



## Lara (Aug 25, 2017)

Bonnie! Be safe my friend :rain:...I said a prayer


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2017)

Bonnie, what great tips. I hope you and everyone in the path of Harvey will be safe!


----------



## Don M. (Aug 25, 2017)

If this storm is as severe as most forecasters predict, there Will be a "side effect" on much of the nation....Gas Prices.  Almost 1/3rd of the nations largest refineries are in the path of this storm, and if they sustain damage, and have to be shut down for any more than a few days, we will see the potential of gasoline shortages, and some major price hikes at the pump.


----------



## Lara (Aug 25, 2017)

It's a category 4 now, and slow moving and threats of tornadoes. 
Worst natural disaster in a decade they say. I'm concerned about you Bonnie, and other SF members.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 25, 2017)

Stay safe, everybody, and do let us know that you are OK when it is all over. Silence will be very worrying.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 25, 2017)

One of the problems is that there is a cold front that is moving south across the states that are above Texas and Louisiana, and it is expected to stall the hurricane so that it can't just move inland and dissipate. This clash of hot and cold fronts, and opposing winds could provoke tornadoes. 
  Some think that it might go back out into the gulf (down through the Houston area) and then come bac ashore for a second time , maybe in Louisiana. 
Our good friend, Ina , (most of you older members remember Ina, right ? ) is settled in as best as she can, she has food and supplies in case she loses power, and said she can keep her phone charged up with the car if she needs to do that, and she said that she would be checking in with me when she can. 
She has been having a lot of health issues, and vision problems, which have kept her from posting here as much as she used to, and with this storm, she won't be able to even get to her doctor appointments for a while . She is in the northeast part of Houston, so she will be getting the full force of this storm. 
Please her her in your prayers as well as the others that live in the path of the storm. 

Here is the latest update on what is happening and where they think it might go next.


----------



## Linda W. (Aug 26, 2017)

I think we'll get some rain here west of San Antonio, but luckily we probably won't have anything severe. I feel bad about the coastal residents who evacuated, but their homes might be badly damaged when they return. Harvey is huge!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2017)

Linda W. said:


> I think we'll get some rain here west of San Antonio, but luckily we probably won't have anything severe. I feel bad about the coastal residents who evacuated, but their homes might be badly damaged when they return. Harvey is huge!




The heavy rain and waterspouts and major damage is between our two areas, and  that is a huge amount of real estate. 
...  so far,  it's been  wind/rain damage concentrated along the coast and up to Victoria.  All of that is mostly southwest of Houston.  
Daylight will show more.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2017)

Lara said:


> It's a category 4 now, and slow moving and threats of tornadoes.
> Worst natural disaster in a decade they say. I'm concerned about you Bonnie, and other SF members.



Thanks Lara.  I'm high and relatively dry  so far,  with about 3" inches of rain overnight.
Feeder bands are hitting my area  this morning,  so flooding could become a problem later. 

It's been a terrible time in Rockport,  Corpus Christi and the coastal towns along the way.  They have been hit hard.





Don M. said:


> If this storm is as severe as most forecasters predict, there Will be a "side effect" on much of the nation....Gas Prices. Almost 1/3rd of the nations largest refineries are in the path of this storm, and if they sustain damage, and have to be shut down for any more than a few days, we will see the potential of gasoline shortages, and some major price hikes at the pump.




They have closed the refineries down,  so we'll have to wait and see what happens as the storm moves eastward toward Texas City.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 26, 2017)

7:30 AM...downgraded to a category 1, but tons of rain. You Texas folk stay safe.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 26, 2017)

Thank goodness for the down grade,. I just put on the news. I see a lot of it is going west of Houston like Bonnie said.


----------



## IKE (Aug 26, 2017)

Yesterday Rockport, Tex. mayor Patrick Rios told those that were too hard headed to evacuate to write their Social Security number on their arm with a magic marker so that their bodies could be identified later.


----------



## Lara (Aug 26, 2017)

Thanks for the update Bonnie. 3" isn't bad but I read they were expecting 36" and a storm surge of 10 - 12 feet. I guess that's coastal and as Pappy said, has been downgraded. Scary stuff. Be well all SFers


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 26, 2017)

When I was a kid, Hurricane Diane passed over us in the middle of Massachusetts. I remember my dad putting rags over the windows, because the wind was blowing water through them. I remember going down to where we had a stream. There was a bridge over this stream, which was 20-30 feet below. It was a roaring river, right up to the bottom of the bridge.  The water was going by fast. If you fell in, they'd never find you.You could feel the ground trembling. They kept saying the bridge was going to go. The eye went right over us. One minute , the water was coming through the windows, then nothing. I went out side with my dad. It was calm, and all around us was this ring of black clouds. Then the rain was coming through the windows again.
That was close to 70 years ago. Hurricane Diane scared the hell out of me.  You don't think this little trickle of water, can be something that's instant death, if you get near it. I feel bad for them.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 26, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> That was close to 70 years ago. Hurricane Diane scared the hell out of me.  You don't think this little trickle of water, can be something that's instant death, if you get near it. I feel bad for them.



In 1975 we were stationed at a USAF base in North Carolina, and one of these huge storms blew through.  Luckily, we were living in a nice house on base, and the house had hurricane windows, and a safe room in the middle of the house.  Even though we were about 100 miles inland, the storm was still strong enough to bring down some huge trees, and the base streets were flooded for several hours.  I can't imagine trying to sit one of these things out just minutes from the ocean front.


----------



## chic (Aug 26, 2017)

IKE said:


> Yesterday Rockport, Tex. mayor Patrick Rios told those that were too hard headed to evacuate to write their Social Security number on their arm with a magic marker so that their bodies could be identified later.



I heard about that on the news. Scary to hear for those in the path of this storm. Keep in touch and stay dry and be well.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2017)

:why:Wonder if any SS# marked bodies will show up?  ...    People expect others to risk their lives to save them from harms way when they are given every opportunity to leave a bad situation before it happens.  
Guess the mayor made his case  loud and clear.

The second round of rain bands have started this evening around here.  It comes and goes,  slow and hard, along with some wind.  My rain total has reached 7" to this point.   Tomorrow, Monday and Tuesday are supposed to be more of the same. .. just a tropical feel to it.  Temperatures have sure cooled down.


----------



## Linda W. (Aug 27, 2017)

It just depends, I guess, on where you are in the state. Where I live, only about 1/10" of precipitation so far. A lot of flooding in other parts of Texas...the rivers are rising to flood levels, so evacuations are beginning along some of them. I've only heard of two deaths so far from Harvey, but I'm sure there will be more.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 27, 2017)

Only in texas can you have a burn ban- a drought-an eclipse-an earthquake tornados & a hurricane all in the same week


----------



## Lara (Aug 27, 2017)

Special Reports and even Face The Nation are talking about Houston getting the brunt of the rain. 20 inches last night and could be another 3 Feet over the next 5 days. More than they get in an entire year. Plus they've had 17 tornadoes in Houston. Bonnie seems to be a survivor but I'm worried about her. No doubt she'll be without electricity for awhile and we won't get any more updates until it's back up and running. That could take weeks. 

New Orleans has still not recovered from Katrina which is being likened to this storm. But the Bush's Homeland Security and military troops didn't even show up for 3 weeks...not even with drinking water. That should never have happened in America. Hopefully Trump will do much better. This is his first natural disaster of this magnitude. American Red Cross arrived before it even started. They seem to always on the scene first worldwide.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 27, 2017)

They are now saying on the news that this is what they are calling a "500 year flood", and that it is worse than anyone has ever seen in this area before, according to the statistics that they can look at. 
KHOU, the regular Houston station was already being flooded out earlier today, and is now apparently unable to broadcast at all; but they are moving their equipment to the upper floors of their building. 
The station is still on the air with current information, but it is being sent through another affiliate station. 
The pictures are showing cars with only the roof showing, and people in second floor apartments trapped there because the water is so deep below them, and the ground floor people have all been evacuated to a safety area. 
Here is the link on Youtube to watch the news update on the storm live.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 27, 2017)

The latest model from the NOAA hurricane page is showing that Harvey will head back out into the Gulf, pick up speed again, and then come back ashore later this week, and hit directly into Houston, giving the already flooded area a second wallop. 
There is also a tropical storm moving up the east coast, which has the potential to strengthen into a hurricane, and then flood the states along the Atlantic coast, like Sandy did. 
So we might have a repeat of both Katrina and Sandy (two of the worst ever storms); but hitting us at almost the same time. 
It looks like Harvey is stalled in Texas clear into September, and they have already had the heaviest floods in many years there.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 27, 2017)

Keeping you all in prayer.


----------



## hangover (Aug 28, 2017)

I think Harvey is going to be ten times what Katrina was. There is already no food or water, and no way to get any in to half of Texas. It's not just Houston, but many other towns also. 6.5 million effected in Texas alone. Now it's in Louisiana too. Pretty much the whole state.

It will be at least a few months before the floods drain from the streets. Then it will be billion$ to repair roads. The high rise corporate office buildings will be closed until the roads are passable.

All small businesses will be closed for a long time too.

Eleven oil refineries are off line, gas is going back to $4.00 a gallon.

FEMA says it expects 450,000 victims to file for assistance. I think that is a gross underestimation.

What will voters say when Trump says no money for FEMA, because we gotta build the wall?

I think this could cost at least $100 billion.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 28, 2017)

hangover said:


> I think Harvey is going to be ten times what Katrina was. There is already no food or water, and no way to get any in to half of Texas. It's not just Houston, but many other towns also. 6.5 million effected in Texas alone. Now it's in Louisiana too. Pretty much the whole state.
> 
> It will be at least a few months before the floods drain from the streets. Then it will be billion$ to repair roads. The high rise corporate office buildings will be closed until the roads are passable.
> 
> ...



Maybe we need General Honore ?


----------



## Lara (Aug 28, 2017)

From a thread I started earlier about how 9 or 10 HUGE new silver passenger planes with the American Flag logo flew low over my house headed South West toward Texas. And I didn't know why but was hoping it was to transport Hurricane Harvey Victims. Well guess what? KenNTexas just posted that 4 planes were due to arrive any time now in Dallas with 5,000 victims. Hallelujiah! Hopefully more transports to other safe havens. 

Read what KenNTexas says about what Dallas has set up for them...medical help too. 
It's wonderful and such a fast response!! I hope they get to Ina.

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/31637-What-s-Going-On-!-9-Huge-American-Flagged-Planes-Just-Flew-South-Over-My-House!-TX-Hurricane-Relief

A BIG helicopter just flew over from south to north. Must be returning from TX. I must be right in the flight path for this. Otherwise, I never see low lying planes.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 28, 2017)

https://www.reuters.com/video/2017/08/28/dallas-prepares-mega-shelter-for-harvey?videoId=372412781


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 28, 2017)

Lara, I was so happy that I was crying when I read your post about all of those planes that our president is sending down to help the flood victims ! ! 
I messaged Ina to let her know about it, and also sent her the link to your post in case she has time to read it. She has been up almost constantly since this started, and her stress level has to be beyond belief at this point, not knowing what will happen next. 
She does not want to leave her home, but it is impossible for her to even get out right now anyway unless she is rescued. She has no ladder to get on the roof with, and elderly people that might not even be able to manage that if she did have one. 

I do think that this will turn out to be as devastating as Katrina, or Sandy, or any of the other bad ones we have had over the years, and that it will take months, if not years, to get everything right again. 
I remember last year when Louisiana had those terrible floods, and both Trump and Pence were down there along with Franklin Graham, and helping distribute food and water to victims and rescue workers, and it was well over a week before Obama even showed up in Louisiana. I am so glad that things are happening faster this time !


----------



## chic (Aug 28, 2017)

Is everybody still okay? Terry? Ina? I heard 7 have died from the floods and it still looks terrible in Houston where they clearly were not prepared for anything this bad. Be well everyone.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 30, 2017)

While it appears that most of the storm has moved further east and into Louisiana, things are not totally over for flooding in Houston yet, and this new flooding is not looking good at all, and will mostly affect the downtown area, as well as the nuclear power plant. 
According to the news, the rivers are all rising at an unprecedented rate, and expected to go about FIFTY FEET above normal levels, as the river fill up from the rainwater, and the water being released from all of the lakes, reservoirs and dams flow into the nearby rivers. 
Here is a video that shows the areas where they expect the most problems. It doesn't look like the area where Ina lives will be impacted this much; but I am not sure about Terry123, because she lives in West Houston, I think she said.


----------



## Granny B. (Aug 30, 2017)

I-10 flooding in Texas.  There's an excellent slider image at the link
http://www.cnn.com/2017/08/30/us/interstate-10-photo-harvey-trnd/index.html

This is a before and after image of I-10.


----------



## Wandrin (Aug 31, 2017)

A chemical plant blew up.  The operator of the plant warned that it was inevitable a few days ago, since without power they couldn't cool the chemicals.  From their studies, they knew to evacuate all houses within 1.5 miles of the plant.  My question is: who authorized building the plant near those houses (or conversely building the houses near the plant)?  Losing power for a few days could happen for a number of reasons and if that made the plant a danger, why would they allow it near neighborhoods?


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 1, 2017)

*Flood plains flood*

Besides the rainfall of the century keep in mind that Houston area is basically one big flood plain that saw rapid population growth and construction including poor zoning laws and/or priorities. Literally, pun intended a perfect storm of conditions. Construction not only takes up ground that could absorb water but it also deflects it elsewhere in this case into many residential neighborhoods.

http://www.npr.org/2017/08/31/547575113/three-reasons-houston-was-a-sitting-duck-for-harvey-flooding

But again a keep in mind that 50 inches of rain is not a common occurrence but a history of flooding is.

RIP those who perished and best of luck to all survivors!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 3, 2017)

Tips if your car was flooded.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 3, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Tips if your car was flooded.



And then, once you get it cleaned out and running, have it towed to Minnesota, and sold there to some poor unsuspecting soul who will be saddled with expensive repair bills forever.


----------



## Ina (Sep 5, 2017)

Good morning everyone. Well things are starting to dry out again, and our roads are lined with small mountains of flood debris. In my neighborhood we received 4 to 6 feet of water inside most homes, and now the streets are full of everything that you would expect to find inside. 

It is so sad to see people that have lost everything digging through the waste that we have piled on the side of the road in an effort to find anything from bedding to furniture that they might be able to salvage just so they will have somewhere so their families can rest.  With the help from my grandson, I have been looking around my place to see what we can do without, so we can offer it to someone that doesn't have it.

So many are suffering from no where to move to, because dry housing is at a premium here.  Of course when you lose everything the last thing you need to hear is that prices are going up.  It's not just housing that is hurting our city, but so many people now have no jobs.

There is so much sadness, and I wish I knew something that could lift it.

Now it is a matter of helping where we can, so I'll not be complaining about my losses.  :wave:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 5, 2017)

Ina said:


> Good morning everyone. Well things are starting to dry out again, and our roads are lined with small mountains of flood debris. In my neighborhood we received 4 to 6 feet of water inside most homes, and now the streets are full of everything that you would expect to find inside.
> 
> It is so sad to see people that have lost everything digging through the waste that we have piled on the side of the road in an effort to find anything from bedding to furniture that they might be able to salvage just so they will have somewhere so their families can rest.  With the help from my grandson, I have been looking around my place to see what we can do without, so we can offer it to someone that doesn't have it.
> 
> ...



So relieved to hear from you!

The only way to lift the sadness is to stay busy and be of service to others where you are able.  

I think that you and your grandson have that covered.

Good luck!


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 5, 2017)

Ina, it is so good to hear from you!  We were all worried.

Did you get flooding in your house?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 5, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> Ina, it is so good to hear from you!  We were all worried.
> Did you get flooding in your house?


I think that Ina will answer this in more detail when she has the time, Butterfly; but since I did speak with her on the phone this morning, I can at least update everyone a little bit. 
Even though the flood didn't actually get clear inside her home, Ina said that it was right up to the floor from underneath the house, and there could be floor and structure problems resulting from that. 
She is also struggling to fill out all of the reports that FEMA needs, and I am sure that she is running on an empty tank, energy wise. 
I imagine that she is not taking enough breaks from her working on this, and she is also trying her best to help her neighbors, most of whom did have flooding in their houses. 
When she has time, I know she will be able to share more with everyone, and in the meantime, I will continue to post updates as I hear from Ina. 

I have been closely watching the track for Irma, and it almost looks like that storm could go west after it reaches Florida, and then the Gulf areas could be hit with another hurricane, way before they have even started recovering from the flooding from the last one. 
I know that most of the stores are on limited supplies; but I suggested that Ina should try to stock up on some food and water again, just as a precaution. 
We need to keep Ina and our other Texas/Gulf Coast friends in our prayers until they can recover from the last storm, and hopefully, not have to go through another one.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 12, 2017)

Ina, I am so glad to hear that you are OK. 
I have been thinking of you each day and I want you to know how much I admire your courage and inner strength in the face of such adversity.


----------

